# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > पाक कला >  लिट्टी चोखा.......

## mantu007

*आवश्यक सामग्री*आटा लगाने के लियेगेहूं का आटा - 400 ग्राम (2 कप)अजवायन - आधा छोटी चम्मचघी - 2 टेबल स्पूनदहीं - 3/4 कपखाने का सोडा - आधा छोटी चम्मचनमक - 3/4 छोटी चम्मच
*पिठ्ठी बनाने के लिये* 


सत्तू - 200 ग्राम (1 कप)अदरक - 1 इंच लम्बा टुकड़ाहरी मिर्च - 2-4हरा धनियां - आधा कप बारीक कतरा हुआजीरा - 1 छोटी चम्मचअजवायन - 1 छोटी चम्मचसरसों का तेल - 1 छोटी चम्मचअचार का मसाला - 1 टेबल स्पूननीबू - 1 नीबू का रस (यदि आप चाहें)नमक - स्वादानुसार ( आधा छोटी चम्मच)
*आवश्यक सामग्री -*बड़ा बैगन - 400 ग्राम (1 या 2 बैगन)टमाटर - 250 ग्राम ( 4 टमाटर मध्यम आकार के)हरी मिर्च - 2-4 (बारीक कतरी हुई)अदरक - 1 1/2 इंच लम्बा टुकड़ा ( बारीक कतरा हुआ)हरा धनियां - 2 टेबल स्पून ( बारीक कतरा हुआ)नमक - स्वादानुसार ( एक छोटी चम्मच)सरसों का तेल - 1-2 छोटी चम्मच

----------


## mantu007

*विधि ...........*

*लिट्टी के लिये आटा लगाइये*
आटे को छान कर बर्तन में निकालिये, आटे में घी, खाने का सोडा, अजवायन और नमक डाल कर अच्छी तरह मिला लीजिये, दही को फैट लीजिये और दही भी डाल कर मिला लीजिये, गुनगुने पानी की सहायता से नरम आटा गूथ लीजिये.  गुथे हुये आटे को ढककर आधा घंटे के लिये ढककर रख दीजिये.  लिट्टी बनाने के लिये आटा तैयार है.

*पिठ्ठी तैयार कीजिये* 
अदरक को धोइये, छीलिये और बारीक टुकड़ों में काट लीजिये (कद्दूकस भी कर सकते हैं).  हरी मिर्च के डंठल तोड़िये, धोइये और बारीक कतर लीजिये.  हरा धनियां को साफ कीजिये, धोइये बारीक कतर लीजिये. सत्तू को किसी बर्तन में निकालिये, कतरे हुये अदरक, हरी मिर्च, धनियां, नीबू का रस, नमक, जीरा,अजवायन, सरसों का तेल और अचार का मसाला मिला लीजिये, अगर पिठ्ठी सूखी लग रही है तो 1-2 चम्मच पानी डालिये, सभी चीजों को अच्छी तरह मिला लीजिये, सत्तू की पिठ्ठी तैयार है.

*लिट्टी* 
गुथे हुये आटे से मध्यम आकार की लोइयां बना लीजिये.  लोई को अंगुलियों की सहायता से 2-3 इंच के व्यास में बड़ा कर लीजिये, इस बड़ी हुई लोई पर 1 - 1 1/2 छोटी चम्मच पिठ्ठी रखिये और आटे को चारो ओर से उठा कर बन्द कीजिये,  इस गोले को हथेली से दबा कर थोड़ा चपटा कीजिये, लिट्टी सिकने के लिये तैयार है.

तंदूर को गरम कीजिये, भरी हुई लोइयों को तंदूर में रखिये और पलट पलट कर ब्राउन होने तक सेकिये.  (पारम्परिक रूप से  लिट्टी उपले पर सेकीं जाती है)

----------


## mantu007

*चोखा* 
बैगन और टमाटर धोइये और भून लीजिये, ठंडा कीजिये, छिलका उतार लीजिये, किसी प्याले में रख कर चमचे से मैस कीजिये, कतरे हुये मसाले और नमक, तेल डाल कर अच्छी तरह मिलाइये. लीजिये बैगन का चोखा तैयार है.
आप लहसुन और प्याज पसन्द करते है तब 5-6 लहसन की कली छीलिये बारीक कतरिये और एक प्याज छीलिये, बारीक कतरिये इन्हैं भी इस बैगन में मिला लीजिये.

*आलू का चोखा*
उबले आलू 4-5 छील कर बारीक तोड़ लीजिये, कतरे हुये अदरक, हरी मिर्च, हरे धनिये, लाल मिर्च, नमक मिलाइये, आलू का चोखा तैयार है.

*परोसिये*
चोखा प्याले में डालिये, गरमा गरम लिट्टी को पिघले हुये घी में डुबाइये, लिट्टी को बीच से तोड़ कर भी घी में डुबाया जा सकता है,  चोखा के साथ, हरी धनिये की चटनी के साथ परोसिये और खाइये.

----------


## kajal pandey

अरे मंटू जी इ आपका लिट्टी चोखा तैयार हो गया हो तो जल्दी से सबको बुला लीजिये .......अकेले खा जायेंगे का

----------


## Badtameez

> *चोखा* 
> बैगन और टमाटर धोइये और भून लीजिये, ठंडा कीजिये, छिलका उतार लीजिये, किसी प्याले में रख कर चमचे से मैस कीजिये, कतरे हुये मसाले और नमक, तेल डाल कर अच्छी तरह मिलाइये. लीजिये बैगन का चोखा तैयार है.
> आप लहसुन और प्याज पसन्द करते है तब 5-6 लहसन की कली छीलिये बारीक कतरिये और एक प्याज छीलिये, बारीक कतरिये इन्हैं भी इस बैगन में मिला लीजिये.
> 
> *आलू का चोखा*
> उबले आलू 4-5 छील कर बारीक तोड़ लीजिये, कतरे हुये अदरक, हरी मिर्च, हरे धनिये, लाल मिर्च, नमक मिलाइये, आलू का चोखा तैयार है.
> 
> *परोसिये*
> चोखा प्याले में डालिये, गरमा गरम लिट्टी को पिघले हुये घी में डुबाइये, लिट्टी को बीच से तोड़ कर भी घी में डुबाया जा सकता है,  चोखा के साथ, हरी धनिये की चटनी के साथ परोसिये और खाइये.


वाह मंटू जी आपने तो पूरी तरह से देसी भोजन के पकवान के विषय में बता दिया।रेपो+++++++++

----------


## kajal pandey

*मंटू जी मेरी ओर से भी +++++++++++++++*

----------


## mantu007

> अरे मंटू जी इ आपका लिट्टी चोखा तैयार हो गया हो तो जल्दी से सबको बुला लीजिये .......अकेले खा जायेंगे का


नहीं जी आपके साथ खायेंगे ........

----------


## nitin9935

> नहीं जी आपके साथ खायेंगे ........


मंटू भैया हमको नहीं भूल गए

----------


## mantu007

लो दिया जी.......... आओ साथ में खा भी लो अब .

----------


## mantu007

> मंटू भैया हमको नहीं भूल गए


नहीं भाई आपको कैसे भूल जायेंगे ..........इ लो खाओ आप भी

----------


## mantu007

> वाह मंटू जी आपने तो पूरी तरह से देसी भोजन के पकवान के विषय में बता दिया।रेपो+++++++++


धन्यवाद मित्र ...........मेरे लिट्टी चोखा का आप भी आनंद उठाओ

----------


## mantu007

> *मंटू जी मेरी ओर से भी +++++++++++++++*


धन्यवाद दिया जी ............

----------


## Badtameez

मंटू जी इ लिट्टी चोखा राऊर बिहार आ हमरे यूपी में अक्सरे बनत रहेला।खाये में बहुते नीक लागेला।ठीक कहलीं ह कि नाहीं।

----------


## mantu007

> मंटू जी इ लिट्टी चोखा राऊर बिहार आ हमरे यूपी में अक्सरे बनत रहेला।खाये में बहुते नीक लागेला।ठीक कहलीं ह कि नाहीं।


आप ठीक कहत बानी जी

----------


## Badtameez

> आप ठीक कहत बानी जी


हहहहहहहहहहहहह

----------


## spb576

ऐ जी रउवा लोगी एक चीज़ त भूलिए गइल बानी| ऐ गो मरीचा भी दी ना| ओकरे बिना त चाटकारे ना लागी|

----------


## spb576

> मंटू जी इ लिट्टी चोखा राऊर बिहार आ हमरे यूपी में अक्सरे बनत रहेला।खाये में बहुते नीक लागेला।ठीक कहलीं ह कि नाहीं।


एकदमे ठीक कहत बानी रउवा|

----------


## spb576

मंटू जी इ थेट भोजन के पाक विधि बतवला खातिर बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद......

----------


## swami ji

*मुझे जरुर बुलाना   मुझे खाने का बहोत शिख हे द्द्द्दोस्त ,,,*

----------


## mantu007

*लिट्टी चोखा बनाकर खाने वाले सभी मित्रों को धन्यवाद ........*

----------


## Badtameez

> एकदमे ठीक कहत बानी रउवा|


बाकिर बहुत दिन से राऊर लऊकत नईखीं।

----------


## sangita_sharma

दाल बाटी /बाफले के जैसा ही हे  सन्डे होगा तो ट्राय करुँगी

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

lahsun ko ase hi bina fry kiye milane se taste strong nahi hota kya? aise kachha hi kaise khaya ja sakta h?

----------


## Rockst@r

> दाल बाटी /बाफले के जैसा ही हे  सन्डे होगा तो ट्राय करुँगी


अकेले अकेले मत खायेगा

----------


## Lalita6888

bahut gyanvardhak

----------


## shahanshah

ऐसा कुछ नहीं है,लहसुन सकने पर पाक जाता है ! 




> lahsun ko ase hi bina fry kiye milane se taste strong nahi hota kya? aise kachha hi kaise khaya ja sakta h?

----------


## shahanshah

हाँ सीमा जी !है तो बाटी जैसा ही ,लेकिन अन्दर सत्तू का मसाला होता है जो खाने में बहुत स्वादिष्ट होता है ! 



> दाल बाटी /बाफले के जैसा ही हे  सन्डे होगा तो ट्राय करुँगी

----------

